# Are there any second-hand furniture / junk stores around Cork / Munster?



## Mel (21 Feb 2007)

Does anyone know of any second-hand furniture / junk stores around Cork, or anywhere in Munster? 
There used to be one years ago in Bandon, a huge warehouse called Aladdin's Cave, selling off furniture, books, you name it, but it's long gone. 
Are there any around now?


----------



## tigra (21 Feb 2007)

The only one I know is on the Victoria Road. Just beyond the Shell Station. I know he does the 2nd hand furniture.


----------



## taraking (26 Feb 2007)

Sorry only just saw you;re post Mel. Theres a secondhand shop in Midleton ''Tony's'' .He has everything from egg timer to bedding'' some of the stuff is rubbish,but you can be lucky & find what you're looking for.if you're interested let me know & I'l give you directions Cheers!


----------



## Diziet (27 Feb 2007)

taraking said:


> Sorry only just saw you;re post Mel. Theres a secondhand shop in Midleton ''Tony's'' .He has everything from egg timer to bedding'' some of the stuff is rubbish,but you can be lucky & find what you're looking for.if you're interested let me know & I'l give you directions Cheers!


 
Where is Tony's? I don't think I have ever seen it, and would appreciate directions.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Feb 2007)

There's one in Farranfore(kerry), don't know what it's called, never been in there but it's a small place so not hard to find.

Theres one in Tralee ( kerry), opposite the Railway station, again sorry can't think of the name. He does a lot of old office furniture but also home furniture.

There is or maybe was one in Castleisland ( Kerry)- a dutch importer, think her name is Laudi Lammers, but maybe she closed down recently, she had some nice stuff if she is still operating. 

Finally there is an auctioneer in Newcastlewest ( limerick)- O'Donovan & Associates- who a couple of times a year holds an auction of furniture and antiques- I went once and if you were on a budget furnishing a house you'd get a good few bargains- I saw a nice round table and four chairs go for €50- and it was nice. He does a lot of three piece suites too, but the time I was there they were on the old fashioned side- some were brand new though. He advertises the auctions in advance in the Kerryman or Kerrys Eye and you could always ring up and enquire as to when the next one is.


----------



## Mel (28 Feb 2007)

Thanks everyone, that's a good few.
taraking, could you please give directions for Tony's - I might take a spin down there on friday or saturday.


----------



## Silvergirl (1 Mar 2007)

There's one in the Cobh Cross retail park, it's beside Protea Pine, we got a dutch furniture suite there cheap as chips when we first moved into our house as we didn't realise the wait on new suites was 12 - 14 weeks, served us well and has since been passed to friends, although they do 'buy back' furniture too or did at the time.

They used to do wooden beds, lockers, sideboards etc too. Usually stuff is in pretty good condition and reasonably priced.


----------

